

20 Percent Of TechCrunch Readers Are Already Browsing With Chrome - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/20-percent-chrome/

======
CoryMathews
FF better watch out. It is are going to be losing market share as fast as IE
pretty soon.

Yet I still cannot believe the world has not discovered how great opera is
yet...

~~~
SamAtt
I think the caveat to "People will not pay for what they can get for free" is
"People will always think something costs money if it once did". In my
experience most still think of Opera as a browser you have to pay for.

~~~
ugh
The only lasting impression Opera left me with was not about price, but about
bloat. I always perceived Opera as a jumble of too many disjointed features. A
far cry from the much leaner (not faster but more focused) alternatives.

That may no longer be the case, but that's why I don't even try to use Opera
anymore.

Opera was always very much unlike all the other alternatives to IE out there.
Which might explain why some are very loyal users but also why Opera may never
be able to attract the masses. The recipe for success was to make it simple
and to make it fast.

~~~
CoryMathews
I would argue that opera is more simple then any other browser available.
Heres just an example. Say you want mouse guestures. In FF and Chrome you have
to search for an addon in opera you just use it. Want to subscribe to an rss
feed? just click it and there is no need for an external rss reader because
its built in. Accidentally close the tab and need it back habit says hit
Ctrl+z so you do and its back. Want to go to your normal sites? open a new tab
and you see them sitting right there in your speed dial. I could go on but I
will stop.

btw the 10.5 beta is the fastest browser available, even faster then chrome.

~~~
ugh
Your comment is a nice summary why exactly Opera will continue to win over
nerds but not moms. Bravo! :-)

------
greyman
I consider the Chrome to be the best browser (I use Windows XP) since version
Beta 4, when extensions support was added. I switched from Firefox, mostly
because it is considerably slower. As I see it, Chrome just out-innovated FF.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
There are still a few minor niggles I have with Chrome, mostly relating to
bookmarks:

\- Chrome doesn't support bookmark shortcuts; I use SuperGenPass in FF as a
bookmark with a shortcut of "p", so in any form, rather than needing to click
the mouse, I can do Ctrl-L, p, enter

\- Chrome doesn't "support" unorganized and tagged bookmarks like FF3 does. I
like being able to file/search bookmarks by tags, separately from a small
hierarchy of most-used bookmarks on the toolbar.

\- Chrome doesn't support bookmark separators, which are a "nicety" for
organizing bookmarks in folders on the toolbar. Something small like that
really does help with visual recognition and hand-eye coordination.

~~~
pielud
It does actually support this, it's just not a bookmark, it's a "search
engine".

For example, if I want to type "yc" in the address bar to get to news.yc:

1\. right click address bar, select "edit search engines"

2\. click the add button

3\. give it name like "news.yc", keyword is "yc" url is
<http://new.ycombinator.com>. The "%s" in the url isn't required.

When I imported my bookmarks from firefox, it did this automatically. It took
me forever to figure out how to add new ones.

edit: formatting

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
And then that's no longer synchronized between my various machines and
browsers via Xmarks?

------
vaksel
I'll stick with firefox, it has all my extensions, and toolbars, and
greasemonkey scripts that I use for work.

And to be honest I like the user experience a lot more, it's much more
intuitive.

I still use chrome, since it's my tor proxied browser, but the user experience
is just horrible compared to firefox.

~~~
tdoggette
In what way?

~~~
jrockway
Not operable exclusively from the keyboard, and it ignores your window manager
and draws its own window decorations.

~~~
Zak
There's an option to use the window manager's title bar and controls. At
least, there is on Linux.

------
reader5000
I switched from ff after the latest ff update succeeded in slowing startup
speeds even more. They seem to be more focused on ribbon/toolbar
customizations than achieving <5 second start ups.

~~~
scott_s
I startup my browser about once every two weeks. Perhaps it's a waste of
developer time to focus on achieving a faster startup time.

~~~
Vindexus
One of the biggest complaints I hear about Firefox is the startup time. I
startup Firefox twice a day normally - once at work and again at home - so
it's definitely an issue for me.

------
drp
I would be very interested to know the breakdown for HN users.

~~~
jeff18
An article I wrote recently got on Hacker News. Here's the segmented referral
traffic from HN to my blog: <http://i.imgur.com/7gnH0.png>

~~~
lpolovets
Cool idea for indirectly measuring HN browser usage =)

I expected IE to be pretty unpopular among the HN crowd, but less than 3%?
Wow.

------
ROFISH
Holy crap, look at that high number of Safari users too! Are they all
Safari/Mac?

~~~
CoryMathews
does anyone in their right mind use safari on windows? I hope not, hell IE
runs faster.

~~~
eli
Certainly not, but lots of Mac users run Firefox. I think Apple won a lot of
people back with Safari 4.0

------
psycandrew
Cool article but it's ALL techcrunch users. These users are probably... do I
dare say it? Tech savy & are most likely at the vanguard of technological
change.

Lets see some stats for bing, google, & yahoo :)

------
Kilimanjaro
I love Chrome.

Firefox has become FF: forever to load, forever to close.

------
BearOfNH
Are these numbers based on page fetches or unique visitors? It's obviously
easier to count page fetches but the article implies it's broken down by
visitor, without being explicit about it.

